# Cleaning out a shelf of stuff - should I throw these out?



## jompoo (Jun 27, 2021)

See attached.  Took a photo various angles.


----------



## ccpe (Jun 27, 2021)

I think they're keepers.  I really like the fish bottle.


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 27, 2021)

No... that would be a waste for sure. They aren't worth much of anything, but they are historical in their own right. 

So are you just looking to get rid of them?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 27, 2021)

They aren't really worth anything, but it would be a shame to trash them.  I might put them out in front of my house with a sign that says free if it were me.  Someone would probably like them.


----------



## willong (Jun 27, 2021)

jompoo said:


> See attached.  Took a photo various angles.



Donate them to a young digger or collector who is just getting started.  If you don't know any local to you, some who visit this site might be happy enough to have them that they would pay for postage, though I realize that is not an inconsequential expense these days.

If nothing else, donate to a thrift store or go with the "FREE" sign out street-side as CanadianBottles suggests.


----------



## Torringtontg25 (Jun 27, 2021)

What does the small medicine bottle next to the fish bottle say on it?


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jun 27, 2021)

Torringtontg25 said:


> What does the small medicine bottle next to the fish bottle say on it?


It's not a medicine. It's a McCormick's extract. Not all paneled bottles are medicines.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jun 27, 2021)

You really aren't a preservationist are you. It's *silly*, *pathetic*, and *outrageous* to even conjure the idea of *ACTULLY *throwing these away to be taken to dump full of modern trash, possibly break, and additionally, to possibly never been seen again. A McCORMICK'S EXTRACT CIRCA 1920 !!???* WHAT? *That's a $4 bottle! You're crazy, and quite frankly, I don't think you should possess historical objects. Nor, should you be on this forum where we respect and collect bottles. *NOT THROW THEM AWAY.*


----------



## saratogadriver (Jun 28, 2021)

I'd hang onto them.   Will you have a garage sale sometime?  if so you'd get something out of them.   Probably average a dollar or so apiece.  
Back in the 1970s we left lots of bottles behind when we dug.   ACL sodas had no value then, and milk bottles were not very old and a dime a dozen.   Not everyone on here keeps everything they find out in the world.  We brought home most anything earlier than the automatic bottle machine but we brought home very little after abm.   

I'd probably do it a bit differently now, as acl sodas have a following, and milk bottles, depending on the dairy, are worth something, sometimes serious value.   But I haven't been a digger in decades.   It still is amazing to me to see bottles from my youth (I'm 56) trading for value now.   Heck, back then they were worth 5 cents redemption...

Jim G


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 28, 2021)

My personal opinion-put out a "free" box at the next show or on the curb or put them to the trash.  Not everything can be kept.


----------



## jompoo (Jun 28, 2021)

Torringtontg25 said:


> What does the small medicine bottle next to the fish bottle say on it?


It has measuring lines with numbers


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Jun 28, 2021)

Is the fish one of those bitters bottles?


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 28, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> My personal opinion-put out a "free" box at the next show or on the curb or put them to the trash.  Not everything can be kept.





I disagree on "not everything can be kept". I have a large hole in the back of m property where I take uber common, unembossed, plain bottles and gently place them inside and cover it. The "dump" is marked with the date of filling, and someone 100-200 years from now will get a kick of of digging them up.


----------



## Torringtontg25 (Jun 28, 2021)

Fish bottle- Look at the label, its for wine.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jun 28, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> I disagree on "not everything can be kept". I have a large hole in the back of m property where I take uber common, unembossed, plain bottles and gently place them inside and cover it. The "dump" is marked with the date of filling, and someone 100-200 years from now will get a kick of of digging them up.


That’s crazy. I have thought of the exact same thing!


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 29, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> That’s crazy. I have thought of the exact same thing!


That's cool!  You'll probably puzzle some poor archaeologist someday in the future!


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 29, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> That's cool!  You'll probably puzzle some poor archaeologist someday in the future!




They get on the boobtube every day and say they're puzzled about something. I'm not too concerned.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 29, 2021)

I had 4 boxs like that, each box had like 50 bottles in it. threw 3 box's in the Dumpster at work. BUT, Then figured I'd give/donate the 4th box to my favorite local Antique Store. left them at stores front Door about 8 am in Morning. asked him a few Months later if he remembers getting that box & he said yeah but that's about it. didn't seem to excited of impressed with a box full of worthless slicks.


----------



## Torringtontg25 (Jun 29, 2021)

I bet if you give some slicks or common bottles to an artist/craftsman they'd be able to find a use for them. I know some people have been able to remove the bottom of beer bottles and use them as lampshades. Could probably work with slick Cokes, slick beers, etc. 
There is probably something that can be made from the smaller ones, and slick meds. I'll have to look.


----------



## peggysz (Jun 30, 2021)

jompoo said:


> See attached.  Took a photo various angles.


How about instead you gift them to a young budding collector?  Or sell them as a bundle on ebay. (please double box when shipping)   You could even just donate to a charity run thrift store. But in all honesty, never throw away what can be used, sold, or given away.   I often pull things out of the trash and resell on ebay.


----------



## Tony Kendzior (Jun 30, 2021)

My days on the planet are numbered. One day yours will be too. Which means what will happen to these bottles when our survivors have to clean out the garage/basement etc.?  If you have room, put them is a box with a note to whomever what to do with them. If you don't have room or a desire to keep them for whatever reason, at least perhaps make the effort to find someone else who might be interested. Last option is to throw them away. Either you or your survivors should maybe plan a garage sale while you're alive to limit the pressure on those whose job it will be to decide what to do with all your stuff when you're gone.


----------



## American (Jun 30, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> You really aren't a preservationist are you. It's *silly*, *pathetic*, and *outrageous* to even conjure the idea of *ACTULLY *throwing these away to be taken to dump full of modern trash, possibly break, and additionally, to possibly never been seen again. A McCORMICK'S EXTRACT CIRCA 1920 !!???* WHAT? *That's a $4 bottle! You're crazy, and quite frankly, I don't think you should possess historical objects. Nor, should you be on this forum where we respect and collect bottles. *NOT THROW THEM AWAY.*


I agree.  Don't throw them away.  Do something good for the environment and put them in the recycle bin.  They won't be worth anything in a thousand years.


----------



## LalaGirl (Jun 30, 2021)

American said:


> I agree.  Don't throw them away.  Do something good for the environment and put them in the recycle bin.  They won't be worth anything in a thousand years.


Wow! I hope you were joking. That was pretty harsh. You're probably right, but could have said it in a less obnoxious way...


----------



## ccpe (Jun 30, 2021)

Torringtontg25 said:


> I bet if you give some slicks or common bottles to an artist/craftsman they'd be able to find a use for them. I know some people have been able to remove the bottom of beer bottles and use them as lampshades. Could probably work with slick Cokes, slick beers, etc.
> There is probably something that can be made from the smaller ones, and slick meds. I'll have to look.


I use all the glass I find for a garden path made of tumbled glass.  If anyone in N FL has any, I'll take it!


----------



## Knmuray (Jul 1, 2021)

ccpe said:


> I think they're keepers.  I really like the fish bottle.


I came across a fish bottle at a garage sale—had never seen one before; bought it for $2, just to have. 
I’m sure you could do same (sell at a garage sale or on Craigslist-?), and make a sm profit fr them.


----------



## Knmuray (Jul 1, 2021)

Knmuray said:


> I came across a fish bottle at a garage sale—had never seen one before; bought it for $2, just to have.
> I’m sure you could do same (sell at a garage sale or on Craigslist-?), and make a sm profit fr them.


My bottle didn’t have the label intact nor a cap (I was able to use another cap/cork that fit)—I think the one shown here is more impressive becuz of these features.


----------



## Knmuray (Jul 1, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Is the fish one of those bitters bottles?


I believe it’s a wine bottle—can’t read this bottle’s label, but when I researched for the one I bought (at a garage sale), that’s what they were described as having held; diff colors, I saw 2 slightly diff shapes/designs, all were lovely in detail.  :->


----------



## Knmuray (Jul 1, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> You really aren't a preservationist are you. It's *silly*, *pathetic*, and *outrageous* to even conjure the idea of *ACTULLY *throwing these away to be taken to dump full of modern trash, possibly break, and additionally, to possibly never been seen again. A McCORMICK'S EXTRACT CIRCA 1920 !!???* WHAT? *That's a $4 bottle! You're crazy, and quite frankly, I don't think you should possess historical objects. Nor, should you be on this forum where we respect and collect bottles. *NOT THROW THEM AWAY.*


I agree w/your recommendation not to throw these bottles away, but was surprised in the harshness in tone/words used. (I don’t think it was necessary to berate someone who was asking for feedback/advice.) :-<


----------



## Knmuray (Jul 1, 2021)

Tony Kendzior said:


> My days on the planet are numbered. One day yours will be too. Which means what will happen to these bottles when our survivors have to clean out the garage/basement etc.?  If you have room, put them is a box with a note to whomever what to do with them. If you don't have room or a desire to keep them for whatever reason, at least perhaps make the effort to find someone else who might be interested. Last option is to throw them away. Either you or your survivors should maybe plan a garage sale while you're alive to limit the pressure on those whose job it will be to decide what to do with all your stuff when you're gone.


Ah, your recommendations are great, & so important to take note of. My daughter reminds her dad & me about this very topic often—she’s said to go and enjoy our rummage sales “hunts” (we go looking for sales every wkend), but to remember that after we go, her brother & she will be left to go thru things, much of which they'll probably just give to Goodwill. *sigh* She’s also gently reminded me of how difficult it was when my mom passed away, & we had to go thru clear/clean up the family house—definitely not an easy task, & one my husband & I don’t want to leave for our children to have to struggle thru.


----------



## willong (Jul 3, 2021)

Knmuray said:


> I agree w/your recommendation not to throw these bottles away, but was surprised in the harshness in tone/words used. (I don’t think it was necessary to berate someone who was asking for feedback/advice.) :-<



I agree with you. TxBottleDigger is young and passionate about the subject, but still has much to learn about how to gently sway others to the same view.


----------



## bne74honda (Jul 6, 2021)

LalaGirl said:


> Wow! I hope you were joking. That was pretty harsh. You're probably right, but could have said it in a less obnoxious way...


Yeah...waaay too harsh. BUT, I feel the same way about bottles as I do books....do not trash them. If nothing else, take `them to Sally Anne or Goodwill.


----------



## American (Jul 7, 2021)

American said:


> I agree.  Don't throw them away.  Do something good for the environment and put them in the recycle bin.  They won't be worth anything in a thousand years.


If you use some perspective you might understand.  The population of the US in 1776 was 3 million and hundreds of bottles were blown every day.  The population of these machine made bottles was 130 million.  Hundreds of MILLIONS of bottles were pressed out by electrified automatic bottle making machines a day.  They are so common they have no value until their numbers are vastly reduced, which will be never.  Why would you want to clog your shelf up with that?
Apparently you don't actually own anything historical.


----------



## American (Jul 7, 2021)

LalaGirl said:


> Wow! I hope you were joking. That was pretty harsh. You're probably right, but could have said it in a less obnoxious way...


I guess it sounds obnoxious, but I was trying to be realistic.  You never really know how your tone is taken when you write something.


----------



## diginit (Aug 7, 2021)

My 2 sense. Put them in the attic with a note for the kids to find in 20 yrs or so.


----------



## jompoo (Aug 7, 2021)

Thank you.  Taking advice - placed them and others in a container with a note.  If the kids want to throw them away, fine.  I don't plan to throw them away.  Thank all of you for your help.


----------



## bottles_inc (Aug 7, 2021)

American said:


> If you use some perspective you might understand.  The population of the US in 1776 was 3 million and hundreds of bottles were blown every day.  The population of these machine made bottles was 130 million.  Hundreds of MILLIONS of bottles were pressed out by electrified automatic bottle making machines a day.  They are so common they have no value until their numbers are vastly reduced, which will be never.  Why would you want to clog your shelf up with that?
> Apparently you don't actually own anything historical.


Agree with American. Nothing special about these bottles. The historical value slick/common bottles from after 1900 could have is in the location they were put in by the original users. If they've been removed from there, sure they'll be interesting to someone someday, but there are so. Many. of them. Nothing wrong with liking/keeping/collecting thus sort of stuff, but you can't knock those of us who don't when we need to get rid of the massive quantities we turn up. I've got a 50 pound box full of 1910s-1930s slicks that I cannot for the life of me get rid of at a price of $0. It's hard enough to find non bottle people interested in common 1880s-1890s stuff. I'm already approaching hoarder territory with the amount of stuff i want I've got. It's going in recycling soon


----------

